

Five Chrome extensions to get the most out of Hacker News - czzarr
http://www.slideshare.net/stanislasm/hacker-news-15387250

======
sergiotapia
Here are the extensions for those who don't want to load Slideshare (it's kind
of heavy on slow connections):

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tldr/ohmamcbkcmfal...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tldr/ohmamcbkcmfalompaelgoepcnbnpiioe)

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hackerface/daljeje...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hackerface/daljejehnbbbhjlecjgafnnfgilbkdhj)

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
hotkey...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
hotkeys/nkeegljkkibjiiaehmjfncdbkbbgdojb)

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
collap...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
collapse/bbkfcamiocfccgmcjngdljolljhifdph)

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
show-p...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-show-
parent-c/mombaccochlhdjfihfnamdpehcjmncmh)

------
e40
Was surprised to not see "Hacker News Enhancement Suite" on the list. It does
some of what those 5 do.

~~~
urlwolf
Same here. Best HN extension ever.

------
TeMPOraL
Keep in mind, when trying different extensions, that you might get easily
ipbanned here if you and the extension together start sending too many
requests too quickly.

If it has happened to you, see <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4761102>
for instructions on how to unban yourself.

------
Foomandoonian
I use Georgify, which only makes cosmetic tweaks but IMO makes HN much more
pleasant to use.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/georgify/ofjfdfale...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/georgify/ofjfdfaleomlfanfehgblppafkijjhmi)

------
bryanlarsen
I've been relying on hckrnews.com for a while now. Its extension is linked
from the about page.

------
Charlesmigli
How about this one to display the recent HN stories?
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-
news/geancn...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-
news/geancnifhbkbjijfkcjjdnfemppmcjmk)

------
urlwolf
Not much going on in terms of FF addons. Did I miss anything for HN?

------
heymishy
great list, have added most of them already!

